# Some SW Photo's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Single pair of percula's:









My Yellowhead Jawfish:










































Before lights come on:












Well it's running, 29g will be hot looking you guys wait and see


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Great tank! Whoo! lol


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

nice tank! i want a saltwater one so bad, i love gobys and lionfish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

MalawinPro - Love it. You better take care of nemo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

looks great! i love the jawfish!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks great! Could you give as a full tank shot? Nice pics, cool fish!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx all! Nemo is good 
Might have nemo babies soon.......

Please note, the cyanno algae growing in right front corner i believe is directly related to some sort of red macroalgae but am not sure since it's just in that corner.





















Now this is the filteration of this sytem:






















And that big coral before it wakes up every morning



















The Jawfish has made itself at home already:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

HOw cool. That jawfish is a cutie.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, i love that one with the coral before it wakes up!


----------

